# 55 Gallon Glass aquarium



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

For the past 2 months my tank has been consistently cloudy! I have been keeping piranha for 2 years, so I know what I am doing. Nitrites, amonia, etc. everything fine. Here are a couple things I think could be contributing to the problem. 1) I have 5 red bellies in there all around 3 inches. 2) I have 50 pounds (Well now probably 40 lbs.) of sand on the bottom of the tank. I wish there was something I could keep in with them to clean the stuff on the bottom the gravel vac dosen't get. My pleco dosen't do a god damn thing! Anything to help would be awesome!!

P.S. I do water changes (25%) everyweek. Gravel vac the sand every 2 weeks or so. AND I have 2 Aquaclear 300's on the damn thing!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Whens the last time you changed the Carbon in the filter?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

You could the chemical approach with stuff like kent proclear, tank clarifier etc.. or if youre willing to spend the money you can get a uv sterilizer or diatom filter.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

maybe somthings rotting somwhere in your sand or somthing. Was it a established tank or you started up a new one. Thats a tough one sorry man.
aquariumfish.net might have the answer to your question (look around it says how to clear cloudy water) but i think you have the expiriance and might not need it but meh?

good luck


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i would put some new carbon in yur filter it should clear up. and they could some something rotting under your sand somewhere.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I had the same trouble with my 20G, 1 3" rbp and 2 4" plecos and 6 1" chlicids (sp?) Couldn't figure it out at all, it went after about 3 months though.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Hallo....
It sounds like a mess... sorry.
If it has been this way for two months...possible something you changed two months ago is a contributing factor.
That could be anything from added sand, a new filtration system, plants, over feeding, drift wood, and etc.
Do you have any algae growing in the tank?
How do you feel the bacterial base is? Healthy or not?
Personally..the first thing I would do is find someone with an already "well" established tank. Ask them if it would be ok to borrow some of there gravel to get your B base going. Simply place the gravel in "clean" socks..probably 3 would do in a 55. You didn't state the size of your tank...so adjust accordingly.
Place them over the UGF's if you have them... If not...place them somwhere where there's plenty of cirulation...perhaps where your aqua's suck water from.
This will hopefully help set up a good B base in a few days to a week.
Another suggestion would be to temporarily suspend feeding for 20-24 hours in between feedings. This may be contributing as well.
It is probably a number for factors....elimate as many as you can and see what happens. 
Let us know....Later....Str8


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

I think charcoal would work well if it was a chemical causing the cloudiness, but I don't know of any chemicals in the aquarium that will make the water cloudy.

I've never faced this situation, but here is what I would do in your situation: I would take a clear, glass jar and fill it with your tanks cloudy water and set it aside for a few days. If it settles to the bottom, it may be particulate matter like very tiny pieces of sand.

If the water remains cloudy or clears up, it may be some kind of microbe, like bacteria or algae.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep on doing water changes and put carbon in your filters. That might help.

Good luck and keep us posted what clear up our tank........


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

ALRIGHT! I did a huge water change 2 days ago (Almost emptied half the tank), took off and cleaned both filters, and changed their carbon inserts. Also I periodically added a very small amount of chemical that claims to clear cloudy water and odors in the water. Guess what? PERFECT clear water like I am used to seeing! I guess I ad just been slacking off with the tank maitenence and it just got REALLY dirty. But it is up and looking great again, so thank you for all your information


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

ALRIGHT! I did a huge water change 2 days ago (Almost emptied half the tank), took off and cleaned both filters, and changed their carbon inserts. Also I periodically added a very small amount of chemical that claims to clear cloudy water and odors in the water. Guess what? PERFECT clear water like I am used to seeing! I guess I had just been slacking off with the tank maitenence and it just got REALLY dirty. But it is up and looking great again, so thank you for all your information


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

will it not start to cycle again cause you cleaned both your filters ?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

greebo said:


> will it not start to cycle again cause you cleaned both your filters ?


 AC 300s have 3 things in the filter - the carbon bag, the foam piece, and the other buffer bag (my mind is working right now). If he only replaced the carbon, then there's 2 other pieces in each filter that have bacteria.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Invest in a Diatom filter. It's mechanical and is a great addition to a Bio filter.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

str8up said:


> If it has been this way for two months...possible something you changed two months ago is a contributing factor.
> That could be anything from added sand, a new filtration system, plants, over feeding, drift wood, and etc.


 I would've responded with the same answer. But im glad your tanks cleared up..


----------

